# Hearthstone Heritage - The worst pellet stove, I've ever owned.



## Difranco1911 (Sep 1, 2015)

I've owned Austraflamm Integra's and Whitfield's mostly in the past.   I purchased the Heritage based on the dealer's claim that the stove is mostly Austraflamm internals.


I purchased this stove 3 years ago.   In that time, I've had to replace the burn pot 3 times, the rear baffles once due to them scaling and bowing outward due to the heat.

Now for this fire season I need to replace the following:

Burn Pot
Heat Exchanger Rods - they are flaking apart and have become less than pencil thin.
Flame Sensor

Probably by the end of the season, the rear baffles are starting to scale and flake apart so it will be a matter of time before they start to bow outward again.

The dealer has been useless troubleshooting these issues with the stove.

Has anyone else with this model of stove (8090) had good results with it?  In the 10 years I ran the Integra I replaced 1 burn pot. 

Thanks,
Difrano1911


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear of your troubles with this stove.  Is any of this warranty?  Suggest a search through the threads (box top right) ... or be patient as members are taking advantage of the remaining summer and not concentrating on heating just yet.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you contacted the company directly?  This thread has a contact name but from 2014 so not sure if still valid...
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hearthstone-heritage-burn-pot-issue.121861/#post-1633459


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2015)

For the life of me I cannot figure out why anybody would want a soapstone pellet stove. Burn pellets and get that heat out into the living space as quickly and efficiently as possible. Never a quality associated with soapstone. Hearthstone builds one hell of a wood burner but I know of no track record with pellet burners. It ain't their forte.


----------



## bogieb (Sep 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> For the life of me I cannot figure out why anybody would want a soapstone pellet stove. Burn pellets and get that heat out into the living space as quickly and efficiently as possible. Never a quality associated with soapstone. Hearthstone builds one hell of a wood burner but I know of no track record with pellet burners. It ain't their forte.



They are beautiful, which will pull in a newbie (and / or newbie's SO). Loved the soapstone woodstove I had at my last place and if I had known about Heartstone making a pellet stove that looked much the same, I might have gotten one of those instead of the P61a the first time around.


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 2, 2015)

Soapstone is great at moderating a wood fire but IMO not needed for a highly controllable pellet stove and the a Harman stove gives off a nice radiant heat not found in most any other manufactures lines.
Earthstove made a unit with stone in the top which would be a nice compromise.
I hope Woodstock gets their $^it together and gets parts out soon as I have a very  nice looking Fireside wood stove disassembled waiting for parts.


----------



## Peterfield (Sep 2, 2015)

They are all about looks.  More than one salesman told me to stay away from them when I was looking to buy, even though they sold them.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Nov 30, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> For the life of me I cannot figure out why anybody would want a soapstone pellet stove. Burn pellets and get that heat out into the living space as quickly and efficiently as possible. Never a quality associated with soapstone. Hearthstone builds one hell of a wood burner but I know of no track record with pellet burners. It ain't their forte.



The stove was purely bought based on 3 things -- aesthetics, functional features and the stove internals were made by Austroflamm.    I owned an Austroflamm Intra years ago that was one of the best stoves I've ever owned.   I understand the soapstone is not functional for a pellet stone, the stove's looks fit the stone work of our hearth in the center of our home.  My choice of the soapstone was purely based upon aesthetics.    My stove is still broke as of this post.  Still waiting for parts - the manufacturer is trying to say its my fault, the oceans fault (I kid you not), the fuel's fault and so on.   They are refusing to replace the firebox because it is still functional but should fail by the time it is off warranty were I will need to replace it on my own dime.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Nov 30, 2015)

bogieb said:


> They are beautiful, which will pull in a newbie (and / or newbie's SO). Loved the soapstone woodstove I had at my last place and if I had known about Heartstone making a pellet stove that looked much the same, I might have gotten one of those instead of the P61a the first time around.



Be secure and grateful that you got the P61a over the Hearthstone.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Nov 30, 2015)

This stove is 3 years old:

1st Year Parts replaced:
Door Latch
Burn Pot  (material updated, shouldn't burn through as easily.)

2nd Year Parts replaced:
Burn Pot
Upper and Lower Baffles

This year's Parts needed:
Burn Pot (material updated again to stainless steel, shouldn't burn through)
Upper and lower baffles
Flame Sensor
Protective Well for Flame Sensor
Heat Exchanger cleaning rods x 2
Gasket Tape for firebox

I spoke to the technical repairs person on the phone at Hearthstone back in September - I was informed that Hearthstone had requested alternate operation modes from Austroflamm for the automatic mode that would run the stove at lower temperatures to reduce the failures.  He stated that Austroflamm responded that there were not any other program modes available for the US market.  He informed me that running the stove in automatic mode is too hard on the stove and that it would cause premature failure of various parts.   I know Hearthstone tried to address some of the problems by making materials changes - the metals used for the burn pot were changed two times that I am aware of and is now made of stainless steel.  He recommended then that I completely disconnect the remote sensor that shipped with the stove and use the stove in manual mode only using the lower temperature settings.

I requested a replacement firebox because the left rake on the heat exchange tubes shows significant erosion and the cleaning rod appears to be fused to the rake.  There isn't anyway to replace the rake without replacing the firebox.  My request for a new firebox has been denied / dishonored.

None of the local dealers of other manufacturers and techs that I've spoke to in 2 counties have heard of a stove having the problems I'm having.  I bought another stove (different manufacturer) from the same dealer on the same day that has a remote thermostat I bought at Home Depot, it runs in automatic mode and I haven't had to replace any parts as of yet.  It's using the same fuel as this stove.


----------



## alternativeheat (Nov 30, 2015)

Going on the third year on my P61.

Replacement parts so far:
1ash pan door gasket

Harman still sells the P61a LOL ! And some other maybe "prettier stoves" as well. if that stove has been so much trouble it isn't likely to end soon, go buy a Harman.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Dec 1, 2015)

I know it's not going to get any better.   I'm trying to get all the parts needed to make it as near 100% as possible.  Then when it is complete, I was going to resale it online.  I've also asked the dealer to take the stove back for a partial refund, based on the fact that the manufacturer is now recommending that I not use one of the advertised features because it causes premature failure of stove parts.

I should also add the dealer, based upon the recommendation of the manufacturer, that I turn down the "trim" to -10 in the software after the first burn pot was replaced.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 1, 2015)

Difranco1911 said:


> I know it's not going to get any better.   I'm trying to get all the parts needed to make it as near 100% as possible.  Then when it is complete, I was going to resale it online.  I've also asked the dealer to take the stove back for a partial refund, based on the fact that the manufacturer is now recommending that I not use one of the advertised features because it causes premature failure of stove parts.
> 
> I should also add the dealer, based upon the recommendation of the manufacturer, that I turn down the "trim" to -10 in the software after the first burn pot was replaced.


I'd push for that second option personally .


----------



## rona (Dec 1, 2015)

Difranco1911 said:


> I know it's not going to get any better.   I'm trying to get all the parts needed to make it as near 100% as possible.  Then when it is complete, I was going to resale it online.  I've also asked the dealer to take the stove back for a partial refund, based on the fact that the manufacturer is now recommending that I not use one of the advertised features because it causes premature failure of stove parts.
> 
> I should also add the dealer, based upon the recommendation of the manufacturer, that I turn down the "trim" to -10 in the software after the first burn pot was replaced.


  I remember a few years back when I bought a stove based on looks and the dealer claimed superior performance.  After the first year the company warranted everything inside the stove and told me it wouldn't burn corn but was a great pellet stove. This despite being labeled a multifuel stove.
 After replacing everything inside the stove I was fortunate to advertise it and a fellow bought it from me to burn pellets. I to was told not to run it on high as that was what harmed the insides.  Why would anyone buy a stove that was advertised as a 60,000 btu stove and after getting it found out you could only run it on medium which would be 40,000btus. It would seem that is false advertising to me.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Dec 1, 2015)

rona said:


> I remember a few years back when I bought a stove based on looks and the dealer claimed superior performance.  After the first year the company warranted everything inside the stove and told me it wouldn't burn corn but was a great pellet stove. This despite being labeled a multifuel stove.
> After replacing everything inside the stove I was fortunate to advertise it and a fellow bought it from me to burn pellets. I to was told not to run it on high as that was what harmed the insides.  Why would anyone buy a stove that was advertised as a 60,000 btu stove and after getting it found out you could only run it on medium which would be 40,000btus. It would seem that is false advertising to me.


This is the problem I face.   It was rated for 50,000 btu....  but I can't run it that high.  I've been trying to be very accomdating and work with everyone.  It's getting me nowhere.   I paid close to $5500 + tax for it, I asked to return the stove for a partial refund of $3500 since it did heat the house for 2 years.   Though it was down some of that time due replacement part inventory shortages.

This is the only internet discussion I've had; I haven't bad mouthed anyone or left negative reviews anywhere.  I needed to talk to other folks in part to check myself, which is why I posted here.

If they refuse the return.  What am I left do?  I guess I could file a complaint with the local BBB and the one in the manufacturers home state.  I could probably file a complaint with the state attorney general's consumer division.  Since its across state lines I could also file a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission.  And lastly small claims court.  

All of that is a lot of work and just eats up resources for both me and them.  I frankly do not want to go that far.

The model I have (8090) they no longer sell.  They do sell an identically branded machine that looks the same but they incremented the model number (8091).  I asked for an itemized list of the changes made between the two models, the local dealer just sent the parts guide for both.  Which doesn't tell a person about materials changes or changes to the software/firmware on the control board.


----------



## rona (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you as a customer hook a computer up to it and adjust the settings?   Some companies teach a dealer how to do it and sell the dealer a laptop with the needed software that changes the settings. But its a factory adjustment and the dealer basically reformates the stove with new software on a disc. He can't change parts of it.
Unfortunately once the dealer has your money and you used it for 2 years I'd say you were out of luck. That's a lot of money to loose.  Unfortunately the dealer is also between a rock and a hard place with it as well. Most of the time with new models they have to take the companies word on a new  model and if its a lemon nobody knows until after the first season when they get reports back from the dealers. Sometimes if enough problems comes up the company will doctor up the problem units by swapping control boards that make the stove run cooler thus possibly preventing fires.
  If the stove is in decent running condition and looks nice you might be better off advertising it and selling it and buying a proven stove.  Try to find a used Harman P68  as they are proven and will give you all the heat you would need. They are simple and easy to maintain.  Also have a good reputation so they hold their value.  or you can do like I did buy a stove with the bugs out that were made in Minn. The company is out of business but parts are available and with the newest software they are still a top of the line stove with electric start and auto dump the pot.


----------



## RobertNH (Dec 1, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this!
The Icon is my Hearthstone Shelburne and I love it!
I debate not having gone Soapstone, but still, very happy with her!

Hearthstone, as another stated, has their wood burner done well.
As for pellet, I also would have expected the same.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Dec 1, 2015)

rona said:


> Can you as a customer hook a computer up to it and adjust the settings?   Some companies teach a dealer how to do it and sell the dealer a laptop with the needed software that changes the settings. But its a factory adjustment and the dealer basically reformates the stove with new software on a disc. He can't change parts of it.
> Unfortunately once the dealer has your money and you used it for 2 years I'd say you were out of luck. That's a lot of money to loose.  Unfortunately the dealer is also between a rock and a hard place with it as well. Most of the time with new models they have to take the companies word on a new  model and if its a lemon nobody knows until after the first season when they get reports back from the dealers. Sometimes if enough problems comes up the company will doctor up the problem units by swapping control boards that make the stove run cooler thus possibly preventing fires.
> If the stove is in decent running condition and looks nice you might be better off advertising it and selling it and buying a proven stove.  Try to find a used Harman P68  as they are proven and will give you all the heat you would need. They are simple and easy to maintain.  Also have a good reputation so they hold their value.  or you can do like I did buy a stove with the bugs out that were made in Minn. The company is out of business but parts are available and with the newest software they are still a top of the line stove with electric start and auto dump the pot.



I'm not opposed to doing this, I've worked in electronic systems and computers for 20+ years.  I used to reverse engineer circuits in the military.  Hearthstone has not offered this to me, I suspect because all engineering is done by Austroflamm in Germany.  And I do not want to invalidate my warranty at this stage.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Dec 1, 2015)

RobertNH said:


> I am so sorry to hear this!
> The Icon is my Hearthstone Shelburne and I love it!
> I debate not having gone Soapstone, but still, very happy with her!
> 
> ...


You aren't the only one that is sorry!  Meanwhile, I have a chilly house that with a 10 month old and a 4 year old who wonder why the stove isn't working and why Dad hasn't fixed it yet.


----------



## Difranco1911 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just got an email from my dealer.  Apparently, Hearthstone wants to get the stove repaired for the season then at the end of the burning season have it sent back to the factory for a rebuild.   What's not clear is who is on the hook for freight.


----------



## rona (Dec 2, 2015)

Why should you pay to have a defective product repaired?  If they would have built it right nobody would have to be fixing it.


----------



## chasemytail (Mar 6, 2016)

I also own a Hearthstone Heritage (model 8091) and am having the same problems. This is our third winter with the stove and I have also replaced several burn pots (the latest stainless one is doing better) and the upper baffle which warped. The rod on one of the heat exchanger cleaning rakes has thinned to half its diameter and I expect it to fail within the next couple of seasons. The heat exchanger tubes themselves also appear to be thinning and the stove will be useless if any of them burn through. Our dealer support has been excellent and I am glad to hear that Hearthstone is willing to rebuild your/our stove. After reading your posts, I will be having a little talk with our dealer... 

Though I use this stove for primary heat to replace propane, I do not live in an extreme climate. Lows are rarely below freezing and I burn about 5000 lbs of pellets each winter to heat about 1600 sf living area in a 2500 sf house. This is our first pellet stove and I think we bought it for many of the same reasons as you: it is a gorgeous stove and after a lot of online research I was impressed by the Austroflamm internals and Hearthsone's reputation. Without another stove to compare this to, I have had to learn on the fly. I have discovered this stove needs to breathe well, needs to be cleaned on the recommended schedule, and is very fussy about the pellets that are burned. High-ash pellets will clog the stove in less than 700 lbs and require a 'level 4' cleaning. (The level 4 is recommended normally after each ton of pellets.) This was installed with a 3" chimney and I may increase this to 4" to help it draw. I also agree the flame burns too high and a simple way to limit the feed rate would probably help the pellets burn more completely and extend the life of the heat exchanger parts. 

Having said all this, I like the stove enough to work through the problems I'm having. My wife and I love it, actually. It is a beautiful stove, obviously well made, puts out tons of heat and is extremely quiet! I suspect we are experiencing 'version 1.0' problems of Hearthstone entering a new market that they will hopefully work through successfully. 

Thanks for your post, it has put a lot of my concerns in context. I hope to hear more from you, 
John

 And when a salesman says "no one else is having that problem" it really means Everyone is having that problem!


----------



## bogieb (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Chasemytail. Sorry it is because your stove is wearing things out faster than it should. Glad you have a dealer that is working with you - good luck!


----------



## Peterfield (Mar 7, 2016)

FWIW, I was attracted to that stove and everything about it appealed to me, the looks, the name, the internals, etc.  asked the salesman about it and he kindly advised me to walk away from it.  He said too many bugs and problems based on service calls they were getting.  I appreciated his honesty and they had my business after that.


----------

